Ask HN: What are the best books on low-level programming - scvalencia
======
le-mark
"Programming from the Ground Up" is a really fantastic book that starts with
some architecture, assembler and executable file format. Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11702025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11702025)

------
zero_one_one
Peter Norton and John Socha - Peter Norton's Assembly Language for the IBM PC.

Hideously outdated, and has practically no real world application any more,
but is conversely an incredibly lucid, explanatory, and beatifully written as
a guide to 16-bit Assembly language on the IBM (and compatible) PC - Guides
you through first examinations of registers and memory through to creating a
low-level hard disk editor.

Pop open DosBox, download MASM, and see what you can break!

Currently going for $3 on Amazon - worth a pop for that price if only for a
cursory look!

[https://www.amazon.com/Assembly-Language-Brady-
programming-l...](https://www.amazon.com/Assembly-Language-Brady-programming-
library/dp/1566860164/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1499163399&sr=8-2&keywords=Norton+assembly)

------
tomByrer
Can't get more low level than ASM

[http://www.agner.org/optimize/](http://www.agner.org/optimize/)

------
NonEUCitizen
Michael Abrash's Graphics Programming Black Book. He's also got a few "Zen of
..." books:

[http://www.drdobbs.com/parallel/graphics-programming-
black-b...](http://www.drdobbs.com/parallel/graphics-programming-black-
book/184404919)

------
brudgers
_The Art of Computer Programming_ , perhaps?

